# UKC Question re Conformation Showing



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, if she is the owner of the dog or dogs, she can show it/them. No problem.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. This one was confusing to me. She is my groomer. Has a puppy and has decided that she wants to show the puppy UKC.


----------

